# Want to start with a Jeep



## huntlvr (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm wanting to get an older jeep again to beat around in late 70's or early 80's CJ. I usually go too far on fix up and maintenance so I will probably go too far and get a plow for it as well.
What changes do I need to do or look for when buying a jeep to accomodate a plow?
Don't plan to get too carried away plowing. Will do the neighbors and church for sure.
Anything suggestions to start with.
thanks


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

CJ's certainly have the look (and transfer case [D300]), but usually come with their fair share of rust, making a Wrangler a better choice.

Wranglers [1997-1995] have mandrel bent box frames (compared to two C c-channels welded together), and galvanized bodies on teh CJ.

I would suggest looking for a 1991+ YJ with the 4.0L fuel injected engine, carbs are a PITA. The manual that comes with 1989.5+ YJ's [AX-15] is a very good transmission.


----------



## huntlvr (Nov 2, 2009)

*newer is better*

Thanks I realize the CJ's were pretty rusty. The drive line was pretty tough and easy to work on was my main reason for considering them. If the YJ with a 4.0 and good trans can work thats not an issue. Will the stock suspension and drive line handle a plow hanging on the front or will I need to make changes. I'm not really looking for a off road or performance ride.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

huntlvr;850598 said:


> Thanks I realize the CJ's were pretty rusty. The drive line was pretty tough and easy to work on was my main reason for considering them. If the YJ with a 4.0 and good trans can work thats not an issue. Will the stock suspension and drive line handle a plow hanging on the front or will I need to make changes. I'm not really looking for a off road or performance ride.


Assuming the plow weighs about 400-500 lbs, an add-a-leaf would help maintain suspension travel, stock packs will likely put the axle very close to the bump-stops, air shocks or air bags can help too. I picked up an add-a-leaf for my YJ with plow here http://www.bds-suspension.com/. They are usually looked down upon in the off-road world (due to harsher ride and less flex), but do add carrying capacity.

The drivetrain should be OK with stock tires (or ones not too big), just take it easy on it.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Great vehicle to start with...I'm surprised Plowmeister hasn't chim'd in...
He could lead you in the right direction. JMO


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63794&highlight=frame+flex

If you dont abuse it the YJ drive line will last for years.


----------

